# River Birch dropping leaves



## Sainttjames (May 7, 2008)

I was hoping someone more knowledgeable could diagnose and give me some guidance on what to do with this tree. (Picture at end of post - apologies for the large size).

A little background:
We have two River Birch trees...the one in the front yard is 'OK', the one is back is dropping too many leaves. Both trees contracted leaf blight last year due to the enormous amount of rain we received in Houston last summer. Consequently , many of the outer branches died since both trees defoliated by Aug, last summer.

As I mentioned, the tree in the front yard is not dropping leaves...the one in the back is...

With the trees located in Houston...the soil is more clay like than not  

I suspect Iron deficency, but just really want to help this tree get whatever it needs.

Many thanks in advance for your help,
James


----------



## kennertree (May 7, 2008)

Can you get some pics of the trees especially around the root collar? If there is any mulch around there be sure to get back away from the trunk to get a good picture of it.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 7, 2008)

I would consider doing a soil test. To check the ph, if it is clay alot of times the soil locks up micro nutrients, they are there just not usable. Also you'd be suprized how many times rivers birches can be lacking manganese.


----------

